# Storm Damage



## debodun (Sep 8, 2017)

We had a wind storm here last evening. It blew the back porch overhang off my house and took out a large, beautiful wild rose bush. Compared to the recent hurricane damage soem people had, mine is piddling. Now if I can find someone to clean up the mess.


----------

